# Spotting question... please read and help!! Confused and Irritated!!!!



## Sammerson0814 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi! I'm new here and I have a question. I am on the generic version of Ortho Tri Cyclen Lo. Sunday was ecaxtly one week until im supposed to start my "pill period" or withdrawal bleeding. I spotted on Sunday just at one time when I wiped did i notice it, and then that was it. My last cycle was normal, except for I had no PMS sympotoms before it, but after up until now i have had the worse PMS symptoms. I have been s bloated and tires and moody. My boobs are sore and i have had a dull crampy feeling on and off in my lower back. I know these are all also side effects of birth control too so im really confused and annoyed. I know i just have to wait but I was wondering if anyone could give me some opinions if this ever happened to them?

Also, i have never spotted on the pill before. I have been taking this pill for some time now and I never had this issue before.


----------

